# Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson transformation (PIC)



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I know his recent look has been posted in here before, but this really shows the change:



Apparently five years between the two pics. Anyone think he's been on creatine or something?


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

D-Aspartic acid and tribulus i heard


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

LukeV said:


> D-Aspartic acid and tribulus i heard


Ah right. Was going to buy some multi vitamins and BCAAs as I've heard he takes them too...


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

He's looking massive! Defo got a pump in the second pic he must me on some good orange juice lol


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

He looks like peahead now!


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

be interesting to see if his legs have got any thicker


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

He sure looks anrgy now!


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I was talking to a new guy at the gym the other day who said "I dont want to get massive, just wanna look like the rock" :lol:

Looks like Dwayne has been eating his weetabix :thumbup1:


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Anyone think he's been on creatine or something?


He's definitely been on the 'or somethings'


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Looks like its made his head turn upside down :lol: :lol:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Seriously though...what kind of cycle is he running lmao?


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

The main thing he's done by the looks of it is paid more attention to his diet


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> I was talking to a new guy at the gym the other day who said "I dont want to get massive, just wanna look like the rock" :lol:
> 
> Looks like Dwayne has been eating his weetabix :thumbup1:


A guy in my work who looks like skeletor and has been to the gym twice said "I don't want to get too massive" cracks me up when ppl say that .....like its so easy to get massive lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I couldn't give a toss what he hasn't or has used. Looks good that's what counts.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

For the record, I was joking about creaine lol...


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

Definately been "on the protein". Looks fooking amazing.


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

chilisi said:


> He's making a bodybuilding type action film


So a film about a guy that manages his diet very well, drinks water in the pub while his mates get pissed, goes and moves some weight about and then goes home and argues on the net with some keyboard warriors until the early hours. :lol:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Legend.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I heard GymGym has been PT'ing him, so not surprising he's got massive, probably kills people with his bare hands for fun.

(Has this joke been done enough now lol)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

an absolute beast of a man, legend


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Who gives a monkeys what he has taken. A lot take it on here, steroid use is everywhere. Yes, even celebrities might take peds. **** a duck.


I don't think anyone is disputing the fact he takes steroids, and i don't think anyone cares. Just thought it was an impressive transformation lol!


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

Fair play, looks a lot better than many of the other celebs who have taken gear for a film role.

Mark whalberg has also packed on decent size for the same film.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

massive.

looks good but his forearms look like someone elses lol


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> massive.
> 
> looks good but his forearms look like someone elses lol


I've just looked at the picture again and you're right. They look well out of proportion:laugh:


----------



## ShibbyFly (Jan 19, 2011)

chilisi said:


> He's making a bodybuilding type action film with mark whalberg, so obviously been hitting the training hard. Mark whalbergs packed on the beef too.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2152628/Dwayne-Johnson-starts-fight-man-half-height--just-new-film.html


----------



## BiG_OaK (Mar 16, 2012)

He is quite a beast! Very impressive transformation. Says in the daily mail article about marky mark having to deny steroid usage but not the rock, maybe he was allowed for character research lol.

Wish I could beef up for film roles and make millions as my job :crying:


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

martin brown said:


> He sure looks anrgy now!


I read that he pours a pint of tren on his cornflakes, he was even thinking of mass marketing this idea and selling it to the public.

"Dwaynes Rock filled Tren-Flakes" i think the name and selling phrase was "They're Trenerific" if i can remember correctly.


----------



## BiG_OaK (Mar 16, 2012)

madmuscles said:


> I read that he pours a pint of tren on his cornflakes, he was even thinking of mass marketing this idea and selling it to the public.
> 
> "Dwaynes Rock filled Tren-Flakes" i think the name and selling phrase was "They're Trenerific" if i can remember correctly.


Surely you have to have some sort of candy ass/if ya smellllllll/jabroni reference in there

Rock Tren Flakes, they're trenerific eat them unless you wanna stay a jabroni your entire life, or you can digest them the best way... take the box... twist it sideways... and stick it straight up your candy ass, if ya smelllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll what the rock..... is cooking...

for breakfast

hope that's not too fanboyish, I used to watch a lot of wrstling when I was a kid :innocent: lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> He looks like peahead now!


nothing wrong with a peahead :whistling:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

chilisi said:


> He's making a bodybuilding type action film with mark whalberg, so obviously been hitting the training hard. Mark whalbergs packed on the beef too.


Marky mark is another who's recently gained good size, he was in top class shape for the fighter and it's been diet, training and tears that's got him there.

The Rock has just got bigger and bigger since he stopped the WWE every week, defo on juice but that isn't what counts, it's the hard work in the gym that's getting him the gains that matters


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mad transformation! Forearms seem the same though? Lol looks strange?


----------



## Mr Zed (Sep 9, 2011)

He's a beast. Always be my favourite wrestler from childhood too!

CAN YA SMELLL ELL ELL ELLLLLLL. WHAT THA ROCK IS COOOOKINNNNNN


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

he would probably make a good wrestler


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

He was a fair size in F&F5 he made Vin Diesel look small

Train hard take roids still takes work and committment


----------



## Akira (Nov 1, 2011)

Spinach & HEAVY F*CKING SQUATS!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Rather than start a new thread I thought I'd revive this one, to save another thread being added with a similar title.

Anyone ever met this guy? Just how big is he, he's always surrounded by big guys (except mark 'manlet' wahlberg).

Also what bf do you guys reckon he's at, hard to say as he has a top on, but the vascularity is impressive to say he isnt a professional BB'er


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Rather than start a new thread I thought I'd revive this one, to save another thread being added with a similar title.
> 
> Anyone ever met this guy? Just how big is he, he's always surrounded by big guys (except mark 'manlet' wahlberg).
> 
> ...


Thats one of those cyborg thingies isnt it?


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

Go through the guys photos on facebook or twitter. Especially his cheat meal after 150 days of clean eating. He has a mountainous bowl of porridge for breakfast. It's funnily big.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow he looks awesome :thumb:

I heard it was all cell-tech, creatine and cant forget multi-vitamins


----------



## Bulking2k10 (Sep 15, 2010)

have you guys seen that muscle cow(roid cow) in bigger, stronger, faster documentary?

that juice the cow is on is obv the same juice the rock is currently on! doping much?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

The Rock can do what he wants.....hes the most Electrifying man in sports entertainment :clap:


----------



## Bulking2k10 (Sep 15, 2010)

exactly, and Pea head is more JACKED than the rock anyways lol bicep measurement?


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Must have a new film coming up or back in WWe soon.


----------



## Bulking2k10 (Sep 15, 2010)

Pain and gain, starring the rock and mark whalberg, coming cinemas next yr or 2014, body building movie, a must for us BBErs

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1980209/


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

JF156 said:


> Go through the guys photos on facebook or twitter. Especially his cheat meal after 150 days of clean eating. He has a mountainous bowl of porridge for breakfast. It's funnily big.


Some of us ain't on fb how about u post a few on here!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Bulking2k10 said:


> Pain and gain, starring the rock and mark whalberg, coming cinemas next yr or 2014, body building movie, a must for us BBErs


Torrent link or nopainandgain


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Bulking2k10 said:


> exactly, and Pea head is more JACKED than the rock anyways lol bicep measurement?


21" pumped lol

But im not the Rock......hes the superstar...im just a juiced up gym rat. :lol:


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Rather than start a new thread I thought I'd revive this one, to save another thread being added with a similar title.
> 
> Anyone ever met this guy? Just how big is he, he's always surrounded by big guys (except mark 'manlet' wahlberg).
> 
> ...


He's training down my mates gym while he is filming the new fast and furious film. My mate is 6 foot something and 110kg with very low bodyfat, and he said the rock made him look patheticly tiny, so i can only imagine how big he actually is. Heard on set he makes vin diesel look tiny


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

and fast 6


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

s&ccoach said:


> Some of us ain't on fb how about u post a few on here!


Sure thing mate. 

The first 3 are his "cheat day" post 150 days of clean eating, and the last is his daily bowl of Oats. Huge!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

martin brown said:


> He sure looks anrgy now!


His pictures on Instagram are all of him smiling lol


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

JF156 said:


> Sure thing mate.
> View attachment 97267
> View attachment 97268
> View attachment 97269
> ...


Cheers buddy looks like a normal day for me lol.

Does he say what his diet is like not on cheat day?


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> I was talking to a new guy at the gym the other day who said "I dont want to get massive, just wanna look like the rock" :lol:
> 
> Looks like Dwayne has been eating his weetabix :thumbup1:


hahaha how big is the rock like 120kg,probably got like 115kg of muscle yeh not that big really is it


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

s&ccoach said:


> Cheers buddy looks like a normal day for me lol.
> 
> Does he say what his diet is like not on cheat day?


No idea mate, only seen 1-2 photos of meals. Other was of his breakfast, was just a chunk of steak, some eggs and that mammoth oatmeal bowl.

Thought you'd want to see this photo of his legs too.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

JF156 said:


> No idea mate, only seen 1-2 photos of meals. Other was of his breakfast, was just a chunk of steak, some eggs and that mammoth oatmeal bowl.
> 
> Thought you'd want to see this photo of his legs too.
> View attachment 97272


Looks like he's lengthening his cock in that photo!

His upper body looks small for him there!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

scouse2010 said:


> hahaha how big is the rock like 120kg,probably got like 115kg of muscle yeh not that big really is it


@6ft 5. 120kg was his billed wrestling weight, probably heavier now! More like 135kg.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

^ they always lie on wrestling with their body weight


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

all it is, is tea with two sugars.


----------



## Jonnytee (Mar 1, 2011)

Strong aas abuse


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Jonnytee said:


> Strong aas abuse


Take that boring sh1t back to bb.com


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

looked better in first pic! (depends on what your goals are I suppose) this was for his film?


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

that's what a bank of unlimited funds and pharma grade everything gets you how I wish my pockets were as deep as his!


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Jonnytee said:


> Strong aas abuse


Could say that about you as you look absolutely massive in your avi! :whistling:


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Jonnytee said:


> Strong aas abuse


Jealousy is a cruel mistress....


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

hes always been huge. he only cut size when he started doing movies, but looks like hes back on it now


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

Biggest I've seen him was in FF5 must have done a bulker pre shooting for that.

Vin Diesel still whoops his **** though.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Jonnytee said:


> Strong aas abuse


Another deluded fcukwit.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Jonnytee said:


> Strong aas abuse


Red


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

He's a fcukin unit in fast 5, one day I shall be that big or die trying lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

He took his vitamins and said his prayers !!!

No wait.... wrong guy.

Remember when he 1st came into wrestling ?










He was big then, just not as ripped.


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

He's definitely blessed with some top genetics . Seems to be really making the most of them lately .

Fast Five pic

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=97305&d=1350132339&thumb=1&stc=1


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr Zed said:


> He's a beast. Always be my *favourite wrestler from childhood* too!
> 
> CAN YA SMELLL ELL ELL ELLLLLLL. WHAT THA ROCK IS COOOOKINNNNNN


Wow you make me feel old , Mine were these guys


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

incredible!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

lol Retro, one of those guys was called Shirley ! lol

I remember Mick McManus' wrestling. Big Daddy, Haystacks, Dave "Fit" Finlay, Danny "Boy" Collins, etc.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

OldManRiver said:


> He took his vitamins and said his prayers !!!
> 
> No wait.... wrong guy.
> 
> ...


Chubby faced fcuker lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Chubby faced fcuker lol


Least his chin fits his face :tongue:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Least his chin fits his face :tongue:


Lol I daren't comment on ur long face u ginger tw4t!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol I daren't comment on ur long face u ginger tw4t!!


Good day to you sir!!


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

It's really amazing the things you can accomplish with chicken, rice lots of lovely green vegetables and consistency.

Excuse me a sec :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> lol Retro, one of those guys was called Shirley ! lol
> 
> I remember Mick McManus' wrestling. Big Daddy, Haystacks, Dave "Fit" Finlay, Danny "Boy" Collins, etc.


Yep the shirley is Shirley Crabtree, aka big daddy. Also uncle to Eorl Crabtree, the rugby league player for Hudderfield Giants.


----------

